# Keyless entry receiver location?



## ldpfeifer (Sep 23, 2010)

OK, my daughter borrowed my son's 96 I30 and now neither of the key fobs work. My job is to make peace in the house, then its off to the middle east if I succeed here.....I tried to re-sync the fobs by inserting and removing them 6 times in 10 seconds, turn to ACC and push one of the buttons to no avail. I removed the battery from one of the fobs and its at 3 volts with an volt meter. I am not sure if the receiver failed or if its on a fuse. The factory alarm red light still comes on. Anyone know the location of the receiver box or which fuse its on? I read in the drivers door and in the trunk so I would rather know which place before I tare into it. Thanks for any help.
Lyle


----------



## 4thGenTinkerer (Nov 1, 2009)

ldpfeifer said:


> OK, my daughter borrowed my son's 96 I30 and now neither of the key fobs work. My job is to make peace in the house, then its off to the middle east if I succeed here.....I tried to re-sync the fobs by inserting and removing them 6 times in 10 seconds, turn to ACC and push one of the buttons to no avail. I removed the battery from one of the fobs and its at 3 volts with an volt meter. I am not sure if the receiver failed or if its on a fuse. The factory alarm red light still comes on. Anyone know the location of the receiver box or which fuse its on? I read in the drivers door and in the trunk so I would rather know which place before I tare into it. Thanks for any help.
> Lyle




Lyle, 

Here is the procedure for reprograming the fobs. 


*PROCEDURE*

Close all doors and lock all doors.

Insert and remove the key from the ignition key cylinder more than six times within
10 seconds. (The hazard warning lamp will then flash.)

Turn ignition key switch to “ACC” position.

Push any button on the new remote controller once. (The hazard warning lamp will
then flash.)

At this time, the new ID code is entered and original (previous) ID codes are
erased.

Do you want to enter any additional remote controller ID codes?

A maximum four ID codes may be entered. Any attempt to enter more will be
ignored.




I suggest you try again. If this doesnt do it start looking into your fuse boxes. I think it is a 7.5amp fuse located in the fuse box by the driver's left knee. If that doesnt make it work then you may have to start looking into some other, more complicated things. I think the BCM and the IVMS have somthing to do with it. The IVMS is your driver door window control. The BCM is your body controll module. These can be found in junk yards for a fair price, but we dont know that is your problem so I digress. Try the reprogram again, if it works great, if not well diagnosis of other stuff will have to occur. 

Good luck and welcome to NF.com


----------



## ldpfeifer (Sep 23, 2010)

Got it thanks. I just needed to get out of car and try it after the door was shut to see if it programed. I saw the lights flash but it will not work sitting ing the car. Thanks again.
Lyle


----------



## 4thGenTinkerer (Nov 1, 2009)

Good deal. Good luck with the middle east thing as well.


----------

